# Milking after kidding



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

How long after kidding should I wait to keep the milk for human consumption? I read at fiasco farm's website that they wait 2 weeks before using milk.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Dusty, hopefully you wormed your doe after kidding. That is always important. You can usually drink the milk in about 4-5 days - sometimes as early as 3 days. Nothing wrong with drinking it before that but it will still have an off flavor.


----------



## Dusty (Mar 18, 2008)

I wormed them all the week of kidding. Should I reworm them as they kid?


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

The stress of kidding is what brings on the possible wormload, hence worming right after kidding is best.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've occasionally had does take up to a month for their milk to taste right. We don't use the milk for two weeks because that is the withdrawl time after worming. I have one doe whose colostrum tastes like a milkshake, so it just depends on the doe as to flavor, but I don't want worm medicine in me so I usually wait even if the flavor is good. Most of the time by day 3 or 4 the milk is tasting like milk.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I wait until the milk is white and appears normal in every way. Then, a taste test and a CMT. If all's good, into the tank she goes. The time period varies goat to goat, but by the end of a week the milk (can be as early as 4 days) is usually normal and free of colostrum.


----------



## LaManchaLady (Feb 5, 2011)

I always waited 2 weeks but there has been some does in the herd that had an "off" taste for up to 3weeks here.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do like Jennifer only my test is to squirt milk into a coffee cup, taste it warm and then put it into the microwave to boil over. If all I feel is milk and not erasers because heated up colostrum coagulates....it's milk. Vicki


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I really had a lady hunting colostrum to ... drink raw :really
i didn't have any tho but she said the pills was $$ at health store.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I would like to add that you can make your own decision about this since there is nothing 'wrong' with the early milk. If you do not have a problem with something that does not taste exactly like mid season milk then drink it. It is more nutritious than 'just milk' and it is only a preconceived idea of what it is supposed to taste like that lets people give a negative connotation to the taste. It does not taste bad. Drink some. It is good for you! 
Different does not equal wrong! Fit for human consumption is a funny way to think of it...if people knew the benefits they would be clamoring for milk that contains colostrum.
Fiasco is an opinion site. One couple and their experiences-go ahead and have your own! 
Imagine dumping the milk from a whole herd of dairy does for 2 weeks....wasteful nonsense.


----------

